# Welche Nylon Vorlieben habt ihr?



## Nylonalex786 (4 Okt. 2021)

Welche Art Nylons seht ihr gerne am Frauenbein? 

- Schwarze
- Blickdichte
- Hautfarbene
- mit Muster
- was ganz anderes…


----------



## ajm75 (4 Okt. 2021)

Schwarze finde ich am schönsten


----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2021)

Na Hautfarbene


----------



## CCNIRVANA (4 Okt. 2021)

Ich wäre schon froh überhaupt in den Genuss davon zu kommen :-(


----------



## Suicide King (4 Okt. 2021)

Solange es keine Strapse sind...


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2021)

Nylons stören


----------



## Kananga (7 Okt. 2021)

Ich liebe Nylons. Am liebsten schwarz oder glänzend.


----------



## Kingsajz (9 Jan. 2022)

Also ich mag schwarze und weisse


----------



## Handschmeichler (10 Jan. 2022)

Nass müssen sie sein.


----------



## Karlsruhe (10 Feb. 2022)

Je dünner um so besser und am besten klassische Farben


----------



## bojo78 (4 März 2022)

Hautfarbene dann weß


----------



## kochjuergen (30 Apr. 2022)

Farbe ist egal, nur keine blickdichten, ansonsten finde ich alle Nylons sehr erotisch


----------



## hitman (30 Apr. 2022)

Bin schon glücklich, wenn die Damen heutzutage Nylons tragen. Mögen TU ich hautfarben und glänzend.


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Hautfarben


----------



## granger (14 Juli 2022)

Hautfarbene


----------

